# Water drainage from the road



## Steve'sSon (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey all.

Basically I need to put a drain out by the street in front of my house to catch all the water that wants to drain to my property. A very large portion of the street drains to me. 

There was a 12" hub or dome drain in my yard when I bought the place. It isn't working out very well. 

I want to eliminate the drain and extend the 12" pipe all the way to the street and put a drain up there. 
I'm not very familiar with options I have ... what kind of surface drains would you recommend for catching as much water as possible feeding to a 12" line?

It will be surrounded by concrete when finished. 

If you could even just give me the names of the type of drain heads I could look 'em up and go from there. 

Thought I'd ask you all rather than google in circles some more. Been doing that for a while now. 

Thanks!


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Sounds like it could be a municipality problem. Might want to check with them first. You could end up spending a pile of cash for no reason


----------



## Steve'sSon (Aug 16, 2014)

I _should_ be, yes.

I'd just as soon they stay out of it though. 
Theres a few things they might decide to do while they're here that wouldn't make my neighbors, or me, happy. 

I'd at least like to get a plan together and figure up the cost first.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

go to neenah foundry's website, they have a LOT of different stuff to look at.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Im just guessing but sounds like a error in street design, where during heavy rains, water runs up over the curb cut out for your drive way, and then right down your driveway. 

If this is the case, a solution you might want to consider is installing a trench drain along the width of your driveway, and that will divert it to wherever you want.


----------



## Steve'sSon (Aug 16, 2014)

madmax718 said:


> Im just guessing but sounds like a error in street design, where during heavy rains, water runs up over the curb cut out for your drive way, and then right down your driveway.
> 
> If this is the case, a solution you might want to consider is installing a trench drain along the width of your driveway, and that will divert it to wherever you want.


Thanks bud. 
Good job putting things together. That is part of the problem, yes. I'm already planning on putting a grated trench drain across my driveway that would tie into the 12" drain pipe that runs to the creek (as well as my gutters).

There isn't a concrete curb on my street - its an old run down neighborhood. During big rains there is a small river pouring into my yard which winds up against my basement wall. 

This isn't a new problem. Its existed for a very long time and is the cause for major settling issues with the house. I didn't know how bad it all was till after I bought it - but it was a cheap house so its not like I had high expectations. 

But yeah, during heavy rains especially, there is a river headed into my property. The dome shaped drain (what do you actually call those?) is what was expected to take care of the problem but that isn't where the river leads to. 

There isn't any other drainage on the street. Its pretty neglected. 
But there are houses here that are on sewer without the city's knowledge ... I can only imagine what a mess it would be if the city finally took an interest in the very small subdivision. It would stir a lot of stuff up I don't really want to be around for. 



What I think I'm actually going to do is dig up the concrete basin in my yard and extend it up to the road edge. Set the top of the dome a little lower than street level and concrete in a "funnel" to take everything it can to keep it off my property to begin with. 

Hopefully the grate drain and some perforated pipe drains in front of the house catch and dispose of the rest of it. 
During this project I'll also be hauling in some dirt and making sure I have fall away from the house on all sides. 

The basement is already setup with a perimeter drain/sump pump so I'd hope after all those precautions we ought to have a dry basement and be able to use some of it as living space eventually.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just becareful near the road, should be a city easement there and they could have big problems with it. 

In my area, you can not change the flow of water without permission (ie. Building permit and city engineer approved). They can come back and make you pay for the changes necessary to remedy what you have changed. Plus if you own a business, they can really mess with you on other jobs.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

http://joneakes.com/jons-fixit-database/1960-Trench-Drains-in-a-driveway some ideas for you. Short of regrading/reshaping your drive way, you still need to divert your water somewhere. I'd install one of these a little downstream from your driveway to intercept the water. You don't have to move it far, just to the other side of the driveway, and possibly into a storm drain, a run off chanel, or even into a dry well.


----------

